# Paphos Expats Social Group



## Chastini (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm coming to stay in Paphos for four months from the beginning of December and then hopefully come back for a year or so at least. A few days ago I found a Paphos expats social group website but didn't book mark it, now I can't find it. It showed photos of a large group having what looked like a good Christmas meal and seemed to be pretty up to date. If anyone can point me in the direction of such a social group I can get involved with once I arrive I'd be most grateful. Many thanks, Ian


----------



## Nilla (Jul 28, 2011)

Perhaps it's this site <snip>] you're looking for, they do monthly events around Paphos and have a friendly forum.


----------



## Chastini (Sep 29, 2011)

*Thanks*

That's the one. Many thanks indeed Nilla


----------



## Nilla (Jul 28, 2011)

You're welcome, hope you'll have a good Christmas in Paphos.


----------

